# My boys have gone



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Well lovely man has picked up my Roos and taken them to a good home  he didn't know about 2 of them but one was well and truly a roo so if they turn out to be girls he will bring them back but if they are he will home them


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Are you done raising chickens?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

is it just the roo's your getting rid of or all your flock ?


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Just the Roos are going but if my silkie chick turns out to be one I might keep it as its so nice, just hope it's not loud lol


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

My silkie and friend


----------

